# Check out this micro skiff



## skydiver77 (Jan 8, 2007)

One of my friend's builds wooden boats as a hobby. When I was looking for a boat he sent me this link. Too late of course, but this is a nice looking skiff. If I thought my wife would not have a fit I would build one. Maybe in a year or two??? 
http://209.190.4.227/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12347


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

That is definitely a sweet looking ride. If you do the research on that forum, that boat should be fairly easy to build and not cost too much money at all. Just your own time and sweat.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

THANK YOU Skydiver77, but it looks like you just cost me another boat  

I already have plans from them that I want to modify, but  will be contacting them about this one too.  Do you know what the max hp rating will be?

This just in.  Rated 15, max 25


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Building your own custom skiff. Now that could be an addicting hobby.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

> Building your own custom skiff. Now that could be an addicting hobby.


As if what I'm doing now isn't? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

I would rather shorten it to 16'6" and widen it up some.



nice boat though!


L.R.


----------



## skydiver77 (Jan 8, 2007)

I IM'ed my friend who build boats and he did the caculations and it could be built for under $2,000. I know you can buy a Ghennoe for that much, but you can't brag and say I built it. I am projecting to build one next summer. I just bought a new skiff and my wife may start rolling her eyes if I strt talking about another boat.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

> I IM'ed my friend who build boats and he did the caculations and it could be built for under $2,000.  .


From the BOM  $1742.00 covers high end plywood, glass and resin.  But don't think for one second I'm researching it.  

BTW - Plans available Friday.


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

That is one sweet skiff. I think I might buy the plans just to "research"


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

> That is one sweet skiff.  I think I might buy the plans just to "research"


Where do you live?  Wouldn't mind going through the build with someone else.  I registered on their forum and the regulars are very helpfull.  My plan is to wait a few weeks and let the hot shots go through the plans and start their build, then follow.  I'm also waiting for the study plans to see how wide the transom is before I blow off my original project.

I can't wait for my first woody.


----------



## skydiver77 (Jan 8, 2007)

My buddy's flats boat is "Sport'n a Woody"


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

anyone know where ya could find an Egret type of boat from plans?



L.R. :question


----------



## TailStalker (Dec 13, 2006)

I won't make this into a bash but I read some of the threads on that site and the owner of the site is WAY WRONG for suggesting no keel on my, I mean his design. I hope someone here can let them know that design with a tapering rear NEEDS a keel or they will slide and the bottom on a hard turn will hurt them. I know first hand as we added the keel after the fact when in the plug/mold stage.


I only post this as he says it helps but not needed. I can't stand the fact of somone making the skiff and taking his word for it. The boat shoud've been built first BEFORE making plans.

SAD, Very sad...


----------



## jmertens (Jan 31, 2007)

> I won't make this into a bash but I read some of the threads on that site and the owner of the site is WAY WRONG for suggesting no keel on my, I mean his design.
> 
> 
> I only post this as he says it helps but not needed. I can't stand the fact of somone making the skiff and taking his word for it. The boat shoud've been built first BEFORE making plans.
> ...



No keel? I never said that. I designed the thing with a keel but some builders are talking about removing it to gain one inch. I warned them that the boat would be tricky.
But what is that about building a boat before designing it?
You mean a prototype? 
That's a very plain well know hull type, nothing new, no need to test the hull shape and we know the material too. Plus I have some experience on which I can count and did all the engineering home work. 
Anyway, the design is a success from the start, lots of enthusiasm from people who want something special that they can build themselves.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome JMertens,

Glad to see you made it over to the discussion.


----------



## jmertens (Jan 31, 2007)

> Welcome JMertens,
> 
> Glad to see you made it over to the discussion.


Thanks. This looks like a great message board. On our board, we stick specifically to amateur boat building and some of those amateurs build flats boats but here I see expertise focused on the use of the boats. I am a professional designer but only an amateur fisherman and look forward to learn more about what people expect from their boats.


----------



## Capt._Ken_Owens (Jan 31, 2007)

I know JMertens personally and have built three of his boats already. The FS18 is a very simple boat to build even for the first time builder. The message board on the Bateau site is none better. You will get all the help you will ever need from this site. I roughly figured out the cost of the FS18. Material complete including paint will cost you in the neighborhood of $1800. Your labor is called casual labor. The experience alone is worth more than you can put a price on.Check the website out. www.bateau.com Start out with the free canoe plans. This will give you an idea of how to build and get the neccessary experience. 

This is my first post on this site. Just found out about it today. Great site guys.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to you to Ken,

Something about microskiff owners. We have our own healthy share of do it your self types. I think you will enjoy the forum.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

> > Welcome JMertens,
> >
> > Glad to see you made it over to the discussion.
> 
> ...


I just looked at the membership directory and it appears "shine" has also joined the forum.  While not part of the microskiff world, I've been watching his restoration (http://www.classicaquasport.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1194) of a 70's vintage Aquasport 222 "Flatback", a very desireable West Coast "Bay Boat".   Their threads have valuable information for building "garage mods"


----------



## jmertens (Jan 31, 2007)

Joel Shine has built several boats that would qualify as MicroSkiffs: two canoes and one foam sandwich PH15:
http://boatplans-online.com/studyplans/PH15_study.htm.
He uses his canoes and PH15 around the Sebastian inlet and is a much better fisherman than I am. :-[
He also build his own carbon fiber fishing pole:
http://www.boatbuildercentral.com/proddetail.php?prod=E_pushpole

Ken worked with me on the design of the XF20. He was the "instigator" for that design. I could not have done it without his advice and fishing experience. He build that boat and a PH16.

I recognized several other builders of our boats in this forum.
All this to say that *MicroSkiffs are a perfect project for amateur boat builders*. Those boats are small enough to be build fast ( a few months or even weeks) and they can be customized like no production boat can. Most of our builders produce a better, lighter and stronger boat than mass produced ones. We have several hundred flats boats afloat, many that would qualify as MicroSkiffs.
Amateur built boats can look great: 10 years ago we showed a PH16 at the St Lucie Shallow water boat show. We were next to the Egret and people could not tell our boat was amateur build. Our cost was less than 1/3 of the Egret!


----------



## shine (Jan 31, 2007)

Its not quite microskiff, but it does qualify for "40hp or less"  and it catches a lot of fish. 










I am tempted to build a smaller one for poling, my boat has about 7' beam at the waterline = not fun to pole. Plus I have been getting more into sight fishing. Besides there is not a huge investment into hardware for such a small skiff, why not have one?

Once we finish the Aquasport222 and the FS12, a poling skiff might be next.

Joel


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

> Once we finish the Aquasport222 ..
> Joel


I'm just a sucker for the lines on the AQ 222 since I'm an old fart on the WC.  I'm sitting in the middle of Gause, Dorado, Sheaffer and Mirauder (Avenger) which all share the same concept.  The only other boat that interests me not already mentioned is the Willy Classic 20   My neck still snaps every time I see a lapstake Hewes even though they are tail draggers - love the lines .


----------



## Capt._Ken_Owens (Jan 31, 2007)

I have known JMertens for 6 yrs. now. A great designer and personal friend. Shine who also works with or for JMertens is also a great friens. I have built the PH16 ("Sport'N A Woody) 6 yrs ago, also built the all divinicell foam PH15 for a customer and am in the final stages of the XF 20. Like Jacques said I am the instigator of the XF 20 and with his help we came up with our own design. I plan on building more boats for other people in the future. First thing I have to finish this one and play catch up on a long list of honeydoos. I also have built one carbon fibre push pole(20') in length. I also plan on building more of these but have to get better organized first. I am only 3 yrs. away from retirement and plan on building to subsidise my retirement. Great site guys. Hope to meet up with you one day.
Capt. Ken O.


----------

